# Taig Micro Lathe for pens



## chrisj8221 (May 23, 2015)

Just got a used taig micro lathe to turn pens.  I was using a lathe with a #1 taper, but that machine died and I have to redo my mandrel setup with the taig as it does not have taper and looks like i will need to purchase an arbor/collet.

Any suggestions from other taig users on how to best set this up before I dive to far into it?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

cj


----------



## chrisj8221 (May 23, 2015)

Thought I might go ahead and share some photos of what i got...


----------



## vtgaryw (May 23, 2015)

Cool.  That looks like a huge motor for a lathe that size.  What's the motor rating?

Gary


----------



## mredburn (May 23, 2015)

they use a 3/4 -16 chuck 3 or 4 jaw, or the er 11 collets? THe collets may be propriatary to Taig. They do make a head stock that uses Er 16 collets.

The also have a tool rest for using turning tools.


----------



## mredburn (May 23, 2015)

Taig Tools - Desktop Milling Machines and Lathes.

http://cartertools.com/
http://www.soigeneris.com/taig_lathe_collets__1040_1041-details.aspx

THere is a er 32 collet chuck that will fit the lathe also that is better for pen making than the std collets or the er 16 set
http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php


----------



## plantman (May 23, 2015)

Bought mine used 25 years ago and still use it today for 99% of my pen turning. PSI has a screw-on mandrel #PKM-AL that fits your lathe $17.95. Only thing I have ever replaced on this lathe is the belt. First one lasted me 20 years. Keep an extra mandrel shaft and belt on hand. You won't be sorry for buying this lathe. What other extra items did you receive with the lathe ??  Jim  S


----------



## mredburn (May 23, 2015)

You can also buy a drill chuck to thread on the tail stock for drilling if one did not come with it.  Also a live center for the tailstock would be good.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 24, 2015)

The best part is now you can make some of your own tooling.  Need a set of bushings?  Now you can make your own set.   I also have mine set up with a variable speed which came off a Sherline lathe which really up grades the system.


----------



## mredburn (May 24, 2015)

In order to turn metal beyond using wood turning tools he will need the carriage and tool post, which are not shown in the pictures. Hopefully they came with the lathe. Even if not Taig has the most reasonable prices on their parts.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 24, 2015)

I would love to find a great deal on one of these. If you didn't know, Lee Valley carries these. You can buy all the metalwork attachments.

Taig Wood/Metal Lathe & Accessories - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies

I also just saw that Taig has created a power feed attachment. What I would really like to see is a threading attachment that you can buy.

I hope you enjoy the lathe Chris.


----------



## TonyL (May 24, 2015)

Not to change the direction of your post, but I had no idea there was an American-made lathe for under $2,500, Thank you for your post.


----------



## mredburn (May 24, 2015)

Tony, Sherline is also U.S. Made and under $2500 
Sherline.com


----------



## chrisj8221 (May 24, 2015)

so, I got this for $300 canadian, WITH a box of about 30 blanks, 8 turning chisels, two chucks (both 3 and 4), a few pen kits, two bottles of wax, etc. etc.  When I picked it up the guy kept bring me stuff.  I did look on lee valley where he said he bought the lathe and tools. the chisels alone have a canadian value of around $600, the blanks i would guess around $100, the chucks $150, etc. etc.  

I feel like i bought a bunch of tools and got the lathe for free

It did not come with the metalworking sled, but did include the tool rest.

Glad to hear PSI has a mandrel I can just screw on - gonna check that out as I was looking at having to buy another $120 worth of arbors, etc. here.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 24, 2015)

I think this one at William Woodwrite is the same.

William Wood-Write Ltd.


----------



## chrisj8221 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks darrin - just going to order it now


----------



## KenV (May 24, 2015)

The Taig spring loaded live center is a 60 degree center and replaces the ram and dead center.   Works well for pen turning as I used one of my Taigs for several years to turn pens.  

A good source for parts and accessories is Nick Carter in Oregon -- 

The Taig Lathe and Milling Machine

Lots of Taigs around  --


----------



## TLTHW (May 24, 2015)

Beall tool makes a nice collett chuck set that fits the taig lathe also


----------



## PenPal (May 25, 2015)

Couple of pics how mine came I turned a brass solid drilled and tapped it fitted a bearing in front sleeved a brass sleeve stepped into the centre of the bearing voila live centre and mandrel saver in one.Also bought the Taig collet chuck set.

Peter.


----------



## chrisj8221 (May 26, 2015)

great idea phway - may just have to steal that one


----------



## chrisj8221 (May 27, 2015)

ok - so i ordered the mandrel from wood -write and an extra belt from lee valley.  now i just need to start to degrease the thing and clean off rust.  will post photos when it is all up a running


----------



## chrisj8221 (Jun 19, 2015)

ok - so here is what i endud up with.  after much cleaning and degreasing i had a micro lathe that needed to be mounted on a base.  Rather than go to Lee Valley and pay for a pre-drilled base i used the opportunity to try out some new gloss finish i have been wondering about, but yet i digress.

I got a new belt, mounted it on the board. and added some "adjustement" items such as motor rails and motor height adjustments to try to make sure i can line up different pully speepds without taking up the limited bed length. An electrail switch was instaled also.

I went out and per segestins, got a manderl that screws directly into the micro lathe headstock and a live tailstock.  I dont think i much of a fan on the live back, but we will see.

I also took a photo of the tool rack i build to hold all of the goodies I got in this bargain.

thanks for looking.

cj


----------

